# Pax Punched Driver For Not Answering Her Call



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.

Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

And your not surprised by this I hope.. this is business as usual.... With both Uber and Lyft.... 

There is no safety for drivers.. it's all about the passenger.... Bullshyt.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No I’m not surprised. I was just reporting it because it’s on our news. This was in my city, and I know the area.

I dropped pax off by the Fiserv that night for the concert. It is a heavily conjested area with no place for most drivers to stop, and they’re too many pedestrians. I wouldn’t have answered the call either because it’s not safe with all the traffic.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

He should have retaliated with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> He should have retaliated with extreme prejudice.


I've heard hat saying before, but never understood what it means.  Is it just being irrational as the pax was?

Driver must've reported it to the news. Good for him. But they should've shown her face.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

And the war between drivers and pax continues unabated. Pax need to understand that the driver is the captain of the vehicle and the pax is merely onboard at the pleasure of the captain.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I've heard hat saying before, but never understood what it means. Is it just being irrational as the pax was?
> 
> Driver must've reported it to the news. Good for him. But they should've shown her face.


Called sarcasm in this instance.

But extreme prejudice means you kick someones ass to your fullest ability. Or shoot them, if you have that means.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Called sarcasm in this instance.
> 
> But extreme prejudice means you kick someones ass to your fullest ability. Or shoot them, if you have that means.


@TemptingFate sarcastic? No that can't be it. &#128523;

Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I have always wondered what that phrase meant to. Agree with Mark that in this case it's either sarcasm or facetiousness. I First heard the expression in the movie Apocalypse Now, when Harrison Ford was telling Martin Sheen to go kill Marlon Brando. Never understood how "prejudice" was related to assassination. The word means to pre-judge. So I guess it is military speak for "Don't _even_ give this guy a break or let him talk his way out of it. He has already been judged and your only job is to smoke his ass."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


They cant manage a car
But
THEY THINK THEY OWN US !

WHO GAVE THEM THIS IDEA ?

" NO NEED TO TIP " ! UBER GAVE THEM THIS IDEA.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

He is lucky she stopped at one. I will take this opportunity to say again that if someone hits you or is about to hit you exit the car immediately. You are a sitting duck sitting in the drivers seat. Time and time again you see drivers getting wailed on trying to cover up. This guy should have gotten out immediately in case she threw more punches.

There is almost no effective way to defend yourself sitting in the drivers seat. No matter how big you are the backseat has all the advantage. The goal is not to get into an exchange of blows but you may have to do what it takes to defend yourself or at least run away without getting pummeled. You can't do either sitting in the drivers seat.

In thousands of rides I had one incident. I was throwing some total paxhole out of my car and I saw him ball his fist up. I immediately jumped out of the car and walked to the rear door where he was getting out of. I am 6'4" and 255lbs, he was about 5'9" and skinny. When on an equal playing field he wanted no part of me. If I stayed sitting in the car I have no doubt I would have been sucker punched.

Be smart and immediately get out of the car.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


Some people have serious issues


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

And what will this poor RS driver get for his troubles - a cancellation notice that he cancels too many fares. Charging the PAX more for rides will separate the animals from the passengers and raising drivers pay will help also. Nobody should be treated like this and - the no choice driver - went back to driving more self entitled POS PAX's.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Like i always say..not all uber drivers are created equal lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Be smart and immediately get out of the car.


Great advice and story, thanks!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> He should have retaliated with extreme prejudice.


My personal opinion is that he should have responded by calling 9-1-1. "Assault in progress."

And follow it up with a police report. He might not get the district attorney to follow up on the case, but even if the pax just gets a phone call from the authorities to ask about it, that might get her attention.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He should have retaliated with extreme prejudice.


Absolutely! Whenever possible Escalate Escalate Escalate ‼

Zack the driver should secure Legal Representation and file:
a Negligence suit against Lyft for:
1. Allowing a mental defective passenger on the platform
2. Reckless endangerment to vehicle operator
3. Disregard for human life.
4. Accessory, after the fact to Felony Assault


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

A couple of things from the video, one (and not to excuse this pax's behavior in the least) why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax? I hear people proudly exclaim "I don't answer my pax's texts or phone calls!", which I've always found a bit moronic. If the pax wants to share information on the pickup, why would you NOT answer those messages? I think some ants think they're being subservient to the pax, and they really need to get over it, or find some other line of work. I often hear "entitled" used to describe our pax, but have to admit, this sounds like "entitled" behavior on our part.

Second, why does the media blur out the faces of these people that are caught on video doing these types of things? When people do stupid stuff and are caught on camera, their face needs to be blasted out all over the airways so that EVERYONE that knows them can see what kind of person they're dealing with. Then again, we live in an age where no one feels that people need to be held accountable for their actions, which only reinforces the bad behavior. If you don't want your bad behavior aired in public, DON'T BEHAVE BADLY IN PUBLIC! 

Final observation, did this ant really end the ride because the pax started talking about poor rating for not answering the phone? I'd have no sympathy for this ant being kicked off of Lyft for this. If you don't want to do Rideshare, then please go apply for a job elsewhere, maybe Uber eats where social interaction is kept at a minimum. Although, on second thought, please go ahead and stay on the platform, because it makes it so much easier for ants like me to look good by comparison.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

It ended badly. Pax was in the wrong. Maybe it could have started better with driver answering the dang phone. Just answer the phone unless u plan on cancelling for no show. In this biz u should have bluetooth hooked up to ear piece or car.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> A couple of things from the video, one (and not to excuse this pax's behavior in the least) why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax?


I try my best to answer if I catch their call, but sometimes the driving is too hectic and I can't deal with it. I also find that Uber calls stop after like 3 rings, which is strange. It's fine if they send a message, in that instance I'll just send the pre-made text back.

Generally I try to work with pax, but sometimes they want to micromanage the situation ahead of time. I can see that being very frustrating. They also need to understand that their trip is subject to my ability to handle certain things or else that I'm dropping off pax before picking them up and I can't bend over backwards both ways at once.

Pax was still in the wrong though. Set pin, be at pin, get in. It's not rocket science.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He should have retaliated with extreme prejudice.


Or call me, I know where to dump the bodies &#128541;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nothing good comes from answering a paxhole's call. I just go to the pin. If the paxhole can't be bothered to be at their pick-up, I cancel them as a no-show. I'm not taking paxhole special instructions or excuses or requests for their lame $3 ride when a no-show pays $4.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Nothing good comes from answering a paxhole's call. I just go to the pin. If the paxhole can't be bothered to be at their pick-up, I cancel them as a no-show. I'm not taking paxhole special instructions or excuses or requests for their lame $3 ride when a no-show pays $4.


I'll wait at certain locations if it looks like it'll be a good trip, nah I'm just just bull &#128169; ing


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I try my best to answer if I catch their call, but sometimes the driving is too hectic and I can't deal with it. I also find that Uber calls stop after like 3 rings, which is strange. It's fine if they send a message, in that instance I'll just send the pre-made text back.
> 
> Generally I try to work with pax, but sometimes they want to micromanage the situation ahead of time. I can see that being very frustrating. They also need to understand that their trip is subject to my ability to handle certain things or else that I'm dropping off pax before picking them up and I can't bend over backwards both ways at once.
> 
> Pax was still in the wrong though. Set pin, be at pin, get in. It's not rocket science.


I definitely understand. I had a ping requesting a pickup with the exit for my pickup within 100 feet of receiving the ping, and me not at the farthest left lane, but with congestion, it was a suicide run trying to get over 2 lanes to make the exit. At that moment, the phone rang. Sufficed to say, even with "Extreme prejudice", I wasn't going to make that exit and answer the phone at the same time (when in Rome....). The biggest problem with Uber/Lyft is that when the riders make their request, the pax don't bother to see if the pincushion is where they're located, and then there are those that are "directionally challenged" and couldn't point to west at sunset to save their lives. The biggest things I've learned about doing rideshare are that society is filled with filthy ill-mannered people, and patience. Would be nice to run out of the former over the latter.



TemptingFate said:


> Nothing good comes from answering a paxhole's call. I just go to the pin. If the paxhole can't be bothered to be at their pick-up, I cancel them as a no-show. I'm not taking paxhole special instructions or excuses or requests for their lame $3 ride when a no-show pays $4.


I beg to differ. You can gauge the rider's attitude based on their voice, do they sound anxious, casual, do they sound bossy, or uptight? Then you can temper that against how long the ride is (if you're at the required level on "Uber Pro"). Not answering a phone call from your customer seems rather childish and a little dickish. "I'm too good to answer my phone for you!" Like I said, if you don't like doing Rideshare, there are plenty of other options out there.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Final observation, did this ant really end the ride because the pax started talking about poor rating for not answering the phone? I'd have no sympathy for this ant being kicked off of Lyft for this.


It seems both rideshare companies put a lot of emphasis on ratings. Riders and drivers both know, that drivers can be deactivated over low ratings. So this driver did what he thought was best to save his ratings and the ability to driver rideshare. I, myself, feel this rating system is childish, but we live in a society that depends of metrics or ratings to determine if a person is doing a good job or not.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> It seems both rideshare companies put a lot of emphasis on ratings. Riders and drivers both know, that drivers can be deactivated over low ratings. So this driver did what he thought was best to save his ratings and the ability to driver rideshare. I, myself, feel this rating system is childish, but we live in a society that depends of metrics or ratings to determine if a person is doing a good job or not.


Well, the pax had one valid point, if the driver's not going to answer the phone then their rating should suffer. I've actually been in a similar situation with an actual business. I called my local pizza place in an attempt to place an order, could not get them to answer the phone. They didn't get my business. Not sure why it is any different for rideshare, other than the fact that some ants feel entitled and anti-social, which seems silly considering what is involved with rideshare.

If that ant was so concerned with his rating, then he should've bent over backwards for his pax, which guess what, that means answering your phone when they call. These dopey ants that try to terminate a ride if they think they're going to get dinged, they don't deserve a good rating to begin with.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I beg to differ. You can gauge the rider's attitude based on their voice, do they sound anxious, casual, do they sound bossy, or uptight? Then you can temper that against how long the ride is (if you're at the required level on "Uber Pro"). Not answering a phone call from your customer seems rather childish and a little dickish. "I'm too good to answer my phone for you!" Like I said, if you don't like doing Rideshare, there are plenty of other options out there.


You know what's childish and dickish? A paxhole who doesn't show up at the pin for their pick up.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what's childish and dickish? A paxhole who doesn't show up at the pin for their pick up.


Even more childish is me who waits around the corner and cancels to collect the fee &#128541;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what's childish and dickish? A paxhole who doesn't show up at the pin for their pick up.


You know what mimicking the ill-mannered pax's behavior sounds like to me? Chil..... I'm sure you get it, I don't expect to change any ant's behavior any more than I expect to change a pax's behavior. Although, we should probably evaluate our own sense of entitlement and how it can translate to a poor experience for everyone.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Nothing good comes from answering a paxhole's call. I just go to the pin. If the paxhole can't be bothered to be at their pick-up, I cancel them as a no-show. I'm not taking paxhole special instructions or excuses or requests for their lame $3 ride when a no-show pays $4.


I can't agree with that. When 20,000 people leave Fiserv Forum all at once - I'm definitely glad to talk to paxs to see where they're at. Especially if its surging. Sometimes they're even closer to me so I don't have to wait in a heavy traffic.

Sure, you can go to a pickup place, wait and cancel, but you just wasted 10+ minutes in heavy traffic for a $3 cancelation fee.



Invisible said:


> No I'm not surprised. I was just reporting it because it's on our news. This was in my city, and I know the area.
> 
> I dropped pax off by the Fiserv that night for the concert. It is a heavily conjested area with no place for most drivers to stop, and they're too many pedestrians. I wouldn't have answered the call either because it's not safe with all the traffic.


The main problem at the Fiserv is that GPS will always send you to a Highland Ave pickup, but most of the people wait at Juneu Ave. I live very close to Fiserv so I'm very familiar with the area, but I can always see out of city drivers who are confused where to go.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fists keep flying over rideshare and chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> *DON'T BEHAVE BADLY IN PUBLIC...........*


..........whenever a video recorder, activated cell phone camera or hostile whitenesses are in proximity ✔


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You know what mimicking the ill-mannered pax's behavior sounds like to me? Chil..... I'm sure you get it, I don't expect to change any ant's behavior any more than I expect to change a pax's behavior. Although, we should probably evaluate our own sense of entitlement and how it can translate to a poor experience for everyone.


You're welcome to bend over in the name of customer service and let the paxhole use and abuse you as they see fit. I provide a quality ride but I'm not the paxhole's doormat. You do it your way, I'll do it my way.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have always wondered what that phrase meant to. Agree with Mark that in this case it's either sarcasm or facetiousness. I First heard the expression in the movie Apocalypse Now, when Harrison Ford was telling Martin Sheen to go kill Marlon Brando. Never understood how "prejudice" was related to assassination. The word means to pre-judge.


I could stems from the legal term, "dismissed with prejudice," meaning that charge is dropped and the prosecution cannot re-apply. It shows the judge has decided the case is worthless and should not have been brought. The idea of responding with "extreme prejudice" is that you dismiss the initial act, and come back with greater hostility.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You're welcome to bend over in the name of customer service and let the paxhole use and abuse you as they see fit. I provide a quality ride but I'm not the paxhole's doormat. You do it your way, I'll do it my way.


Asshole pax's meet 357, I win the argument.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I try my best to answer if I catch their call, but sometimes the driving is too hectic and I can't deal with it. I also find that Uber calls stop after like 3 rings, which is strange. It's fine if they send a message, in that instance I'll just send the pre-made text back.
> 
> Generally I try to work with pax, but sometimes they want to micromanage the situation ahead of time. I can see that being very frustrating. They also need to understand that their trip is subject to my ability to handle certain things or else that I'm dropping off pax before picking them up and I can't bend over backwards both ways at once.
> 
> Pax was still in the wrong though. Set pin, be at pin, get in. It's not rocket science.












I use Plantronics and simply say "Answer"... no buttons to hit or anything ..works great .

Perfect for Navigation as well . I like having a conversation and little dings alerting me on upcoming turns without bugging the passenger


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


I for one am very appreciative of posts like this. So thank you, Invisible. Mainly because I look for certain red flags that exist in almost every single instance like this.

1. Ride is close to, or after, midnight.

2. Neighborhood that is...um..."Urban".

3. No way this ***** had a good rating. (I stopped accepting clients with a rating lower than mine).

4. Problems before the ride even starts. (Calling, texting, "Where you is!!!", etc.)

5. Pax is sitting directly behind driver. (perfect position for sucker punching)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

If anybody calls me they are getting shuffled.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Syn said:


> I can't agree with that. When 20,000 people leave Fiserv Forum all at once - I'm definitely glad to talk to paxs to see where they're at. Especially if its surging. Sometimes they're even closer to me so I don't have to wait in a heavy traffic.


And many times I can give them a suggestion where they can walk to and waiting for me and they are happy to do this. As they trust I know what is easiest and quickest to escape where they are. Which I do from 2+ years experience in this market.



TXUbering said:


> A couple of things from the video, one (and not to excuse this pax's behavior in the least) why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax? I hear people proudly exclaim "I don't answer my pax's texts or phone calls!", which I've always found a bit moronic. If the pax wants to share information on the pickup, why would you NOT answer those messages? I think some ants think they're being subservient to the pax, and they really need to get over it, or find some other line of work. I often hear "entitled" used to describe our pax, but have to admit, this sounds like "entitled" behavior on our part.


Illegal in some states, like Utah to bring those texts up. But I get what you are saying. It's totally situational for me if I answer or not.

I do like Uber, where they have the 3-4 quick responses to texts where it's just a tap of the button. I wish Lyft had a better texting feature.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

The only mistake he made was telling the paxhole he was contacting Lyft. You don’t tell them.. just do it after the ride or during if the situation is bad. This escalated the situation and I bet she might not have punched him if he didn’t say he was contacting Lyft. Always de-escalate whenever possible until threat is OUT OF THE CAR!!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You're welcome to bend over in the name of customer service and let the paxhole use and abuse you as they see fit. I provide a quality ride but I'm not the paxhole's doormat. You do it your way, I'll do it my way.


You think answering your phone is bending over? I consider it "common courtesy", but you do it your way, and I'll do it the right way......


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You think answering your phone is bending over? I consider it "common courtesy", but you do it your way, and I'll do it the right way......


Why should any driver answer their phone, pax's never answer theirs.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> You think answering your phone is bending over? I consider it "common courtesy", but you do it your way, and I'll do it the right way......


If the pax acted this way.... I can only imagine how the phone call would gone.... she would it been one big Bit.... at least the driver could cancelled before she got in the car. When people keep calling and calling, it's best to shuffle and move on.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Why should any driver answer their phone, pax's never answer theirs.


I think we've already covered the "childish" response to this. Bottom line is it seems unprofessional to just let the phone ring and ring, but then again, there are a lot of unprofessional drivers out there.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> If the pax acted this way.... I can only imagine how the phone call would gone.... she would it been one big Bit.... at least the driver could cancelled before she got in the car. When people keep calling and calling, it's best to shuffle and move on.


Well, let's play armchair quarterback. The ant answers the phone. The pax says, "I'm wearing _____ and my friend is wearing _____, we're on ______." "Ok thanks". Then there would be no discussion about not answering phones and poor ratings. I actually have down rated my pax when they don't answer their phones, especially if it's at an airport and I have to circle around more than once because they don't bother to look for me as I'm driving around the terminal.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


when will drivers learn to 1. stop the car and pull over. 2. Tell pax you ended the ride. 3. get out of the car and open pax door to let them out. 4. be ready to knock the sht out of pax if they feel like it!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mistake no. 1: picking up at a busy event
Mistake no. 2: not shuffling immediately when he got the call
Mistake no. 3: provoking anger in the pax (having gotten in that deep, he should have just rolled with the punches, so to speak)


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> I could stems from the legal term, "dismissed with prejudice," meaning that charge is dropped and the prosecution cannot re-apply. It shows the judge has decided the case is worthless and should not have been brought. The idea of responding with "extreme prejudice" is that you dismiss the initial act, and come back with greater hostility.


Ok. Now you _really_ got me thinking about this. I was trying to figure the root of the phrase as used in law, like in your example, and suddenly realized the word prejudice *must* have multiple meanings. Sure enough. Note definition #2. Especially as a verb....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Ok. Now you _really_ got me thinking about this. I was trying to figure the root of the phrase as used in law, like in your example, and suddenly realized the word prejudice *must* have multiple meanings. Sure enough. Note definition #2. Especially as a verb....
> 
> View attachment 377745


Duh


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Seamus said:


> He is lucky she stopped at one. I will take this opportunity to say again that if someone hits you or is about to hit you exit the car immediately.


I saw a similar video a few days ago and stopped to think a moment about how to defend against a rear attack. There really is no practical defense. You can't see and your arms don't go in that direction. I wouldn't even risk mace (if it could be reached) in such confined quarters.

Of course if you are interested in a non practical solution there is this. It's that you need to be jacked in and have a sword...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> A couple of things from the video, one (and not to excuse this pax's behavior in the least) why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax? I hear people proudly exclaim "I don't answer my pax's texts or phone calls!", which I've always found a bit moronic. If the pax wants to share information on the pickup, why would you NOT answer those messages? I think some ants think they're being subservient to the pax, and they really need to get over it, or find some other line of work. I often hear "entitled" used to describe our pax, but have to admit, this sounds like "entitled" behavior on our part.
> 
> Second, why does the media blur out the faces of these people that are caught on video doing these types of things? When people do stupid stuff and are caught on camera, their face needs to be blasted out all over the airways so that EVERYONE that knows them can see what kind of person they're dealing with. Then again, we live in an age where no one feels that people need to be held accountable for their actions, which only reinforces the bad behavior. If you don't want your bad behavior aired in public, DON'T BEHAVE BADLY IN PUBLIC!
> 
> Final observation, did this ant really end the ride because the pax started talking about poor rating for not answering the phone? I'd have no sympathy for this ant being kicked off of Lyft for this. If you don't want to do Rideshare, then please go apply for a job elsewhere, maybe Uber eats where social interaction is kept at a minimum. Although, on second thought, please go ahead and stay on the platform, because it makes it so much easier for ants like me to look good by comparison.


I think the driver didn't answer the phone because of the traffic and pedestrians. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt because I have driven in that area a lot.

Tonight, several U/L drivers almost hit my car by the forum. When they built it, they did a horrible job of not leaving enough areas to safely drop off/pickup people. Many bars are around several streets, around he forum. With the pedestrians just walking in the street and not looking out for the cars, it's not safe to answer the phone. Also, there is not much parking where a driver can pull over to answer a call.

The pax should've understood why he didn't answer. Instead, she was acting like a spoiled brat, saying she's still mad at him, when he tried making small talk. He remained calm, but then she brought up ratings. She was being a major B.

She was agiving him an attitude over something so stupid. Maybe he didn't even hear his phone because of the noise. Pax like that should be booted because their attitude will get worse. Her punching him shows she can't control her emotions.

You're right about the lack of accountability in our society. I agree the media should show her picture and name. Had this younger generation been held accountable growing up and not coddled so much, they would realize the world doesn't revolve around them. A person, like this woman, would be able to cope with an unanswered call.

The pics I attached show the area by the main entrance. What you can't see in one picture, is a cop car is blocking one lane. It's s tight area, and tough to pickup/drop off pax.

If the Uber driver with the white Mercedes and gray hair with a mustache is reading this, you almost hit my car tonight b the forum. Pay attention! 


















TXUbering said:


> Not answering a phone call from your customer seems rather childish and a little dickish. "I'm too good to answer my phone for you!" Like I said, if you don't like doing Rideshare, there are plenty of other options out there.


And getting upset because a driver didn't answer your cell is lack of maturity and self-control. Our priority is to arrive safely, not responding to pax as we're driving.



Syn said:


> The main problem at the Fiserv is that GPS will always send you to a Highland Ave pickup, but most of the people wait at Juneu Ave. I live very close to Fiserv so I'm very familiar with the area, but I can always see out of city drivers who are confused where to go.


And as you know, the Highland side is very conjested and that curve in the road makes it more of a mess. During the Bucks final playoff game last season, I had to wait 8 min to turn around that bend because of all the pedestrians. No cops were doing traffic control and there was also a graduation at the Panther Arena, next to the forum. It was the worst traffic ever!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've never been so mad that I wanted to punch someone. Never crosses my mind. 

I've seen otherwise nonviolent people attack while on drugs so i have to wonder if that's a factor here. She has major issues to attack a complete stranger like thar.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

She probablly drank to much. That was a younger crowd for the concert, and I had picked up many groups of college kids who were drinking before the concert. Yet, I still think she’s just someone who has no self-restraint.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never been so mad that I wanted to punch someone. Never crosses my mind.
> 
> I've seen otherwise nonviolent people attack while on drugs so i have to wonder if that's a factor here. She has major issues to attack a complete stranger like thar.


People on drugs at a concert?

I am shocked, Madam. Shocked i tell you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Something tells me that even if he answered the phone, this ride wold have ended badly.
Someone who has the mindset to punch someone because they're mad that the person they called did not answer their phone should not be able to use rideshare.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Invisible said:


> And as you know, the Highland side is very conjested and that curve in the road makes it more of a mess. During the Bucks final playoff game last season, I had to wait 8 min to turn around that bend because of all the pedestrians. No cops were doing traffic control and there was also a graduation at the Panther Arena, next to the forum. It was the worst traffic ever!!!!


The "secret" with Fiserv (as well as Miller Park & Summer Fest) is not to do any pickups at the actual location. A lot of people walk away few blocks before requesting a ride and I decline all requests that are at the actual location - instead, I pick up those that walked few blocks. You get the same surge, but much easier pickup.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Syn said:


> The "secret" with Fiserv (as well as Miller Park & Summer Fest) is not to do any pickups at the actual location. A lot of people walk away few blocks before requesting a ride and I decline all requests that are at the actual location - instead, I pick up those that walked few blocks. You get the same surge, but much easier pickup.


I know that. I was showing one poster why the driver possibly didn't answer the phone.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


The nutbar needs to be arrested and prosecuted to the full extent of the law. I would have never imagine women could be so violent!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

why were the faces blurred in the video? what did the police do?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Your video link will re-direct you to a scammer website, I think everyone should note that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ALWAYS Call police and press charges if assaulted. Pax need to learn that this will NOT be tolerated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Your video link will re-direct you to a scammer website, I think everyone should note that.


I assume you're referring to the video by @Coastal_Cruiser posted. I couldn't even open it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't watch videos on my phone. Why bother?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I assume you're referring to the video by @Coastal_Cruiser posted. I couldn't even open it.


Not mine. Not unless Youtube is a scammers website.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Well, the pax had one valid point, if the driver's not going to answer the phone then their rating should suffer. I've actually been in a similar situation with an actual business. I called my local pizza place in an attempt to place an order, could not get them to answer the phone. They didn't get my business. Not sure why it is any different for rideshare, other than the fact that some ants feel entitled and anti-social, which seems silly considering what is involved with rideshare.
> 
> If that ant was so concerned with his rating, then he should've bent over backwards for his pax, which guess what, that means answering your phone when they call. These dopey ants that try to terminate a ride if they think they're going to get dinged, they don't deserve a good rating to begin with.


There should be no reason to call?? A pickup location is set and you can see the drivers location. If you set a bad pickup spot then thats on you not the driver. A rider only calls to tell you that there somewhere else??? They set the location not us but you want us to answer the phone to accommodate their problems??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Not mine. Not unless Youtube is a scammers website.


I wasn't able to view it, said I needed a password. Not sure what that poster was referring to then.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Pax was upset that the Lyft driver didn't answer her call before he picked her up. After he picked her up, she was telling him it's not good for his rating. Within a block of the ride, he decides to end the ride because he feels the situation is escalating. She punches him, as she gets out.
> 
> Lyft issues a statement, blah, blah, blah. And they ban the rider for life (until she creates another account).
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


Next article, peteyvavs shoots pax for being an asshole.



Christinebitg said:


> I don't watch videos on my phone. Why bother? :smiles:


Yes you do, porn hub &#128541;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> There should be no reason to call?? A pickup location is set and you can see the drivers location. If you set a bad pickup spot then thats on you not the driver. A rider only calls to tell you that there somewhere else??? They set the location not us but you want us to answer the phone to accommodate their problems??


There SHOULD be no reason to call, but then there should be no reason that functioning adults can't discern the difference between "there" and "they're", and yet here we are. No one's forcing anyone to answer a call, but it's completely the rider's call on whether or not that warrants a rating drop. The ant ending the ride because he wants to artificially keep his rating high is also a lot of crap, yet you don't see any other ants on here speaking to that bit of bs.....


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

She was upset about something that Lyft was responsible for causing. Lyft is chaotic. She probably had a lot of trouble getting a driver but due to the lack of education about the chaotic nature of lawless Lyft, these frustrations end up being taken out on the drivers and passengers who are unaware that Lyft is the real problem in the equation. That's why being smart is very important, and if you're smart you will quit driving or using Uber or Lyft because the only thing being shared is misery due to the clowns who started this junk and likewise the clowns in the government who have allowed them to exist.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> there should be no reason that functioning adults can't discern the difference between "there" and "they're", and yet here we are. No one's forcing anyone to answer a call, but it's completely the rider's call on whether or not that warrants a rating drop. The ant ending the ride because he wants to artificially keep his rating high is also a lot of crap,


There's no need to point out grammatical errors. The article never stated he ended the ride because of his ratings. He felt the situation was escalating.

We all have different styles. Why are you not focusing on how the pax sucker punched the driver? She couldn't control her emotions, and deserves to be arrested for assault.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> A couple of things from the video, one (and not to excuse this pax's behavior in the least) why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax? I hear people proudly exclaim "I don't answer my pax's texts or phone calls!", which I've always found a bit moronic. If the pax wants to share information on the pickup, why would you NOT answer those messages? I think some ants think they're being subservient to the pax, and they really need to get over it, or find some other line of work. I often hear "entitled" used to describe our pax, but have to admit, this sounds like "entitled" behavior on our part.
> 
> Second, why does the media blur out the faces of these people that are caught on video doing these types of things? When people do stupid stuff and are caught on camera, their face needs to be blasted out all over the airways so that EVERYONE that knows them can see what kind of person they're dealing with. Then again, we live in an age where no one feels that people need to be held accountable for their actions, which only reinforces the bad behavior. If you don't want your bad behavior aired in public, DON'T BEHAVE BADLY IN PUBLIC!
> 
> Final observation, did this ant really end the ride because the pax started talking about poor rating for not answering the phone? I'd have no sympathy for this ant being kicked off of Lyft for this. If you don't want to do Rideshare, then please go apply for a job elsewhere, maybe Uber eats where social interaction is kept at a minimum. Although, on second thought, please go ahead and stay on the platform, because it makes it so much easier for ants like me to look good by comparison.


call is distracting & i dont answer important details can be sent by text 99.9% of my 5000 rides get a pre text

they know im driving theyre most likely not, i can check a text at a stop light see gate code, business name, color hat youre wearing in a quick glance without having to turn down the gangsta rap or funk to hear whatever bs youre about to spew oblivious to the fact im driving a car

if it takes a phone call to explain it instead of text its a good indicator im going to cancel though so appreciate the screening help

calling is rude always has been unless the call was planned and or expected

plus i have an uber lyft only phone $30 with only 100 minutes thats 1 call to "support" with waiting on hold for a "supervisor" since i dont speak tag a log im not reimbursed for my minutes so no phone calls for you

anyone mentions rating bad trip ends right there, i already got the 1 star you wont extort me get another ride boohoo prob 5-10 extra minutes & a few hours to get your refund & a ride credit

96% will fail by design anyway "look good" all you want uber lyft sees you as a peon as do most x, pool tier riders

btw i dont "share" anything using the term is fraud in itself they are paying me for a ride in my property which the law & whatever creator you may or may not believe says i have dominion over

try to extort me over a star lol gtfo


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> There's no need to point out grammatical errors. The article never stated he ended the ride because of his ratings. He felt the situation was escalating.
> 
> We all have different styles. Why are you not focusing on how the pax sucker punched the driver? She couldn't control her emotions, and deserves to be arrested for assault.


If you watch the video, he ended the ride shortly after she started talking about down rating him. I pointed out the grammatical error because the poster stated that there should be "no reason" to call/answer. If we lived in a perfect world that's fine, but we don't. Like I previously stated, if you don't want to answer your phone when your CUSTOMER calls, that's entirely on you. I start to see why my pax are impressed with me, despite the fact that I don't do anything special.

I actually got a visual that backs it up. I went to the airport to drop someone off. I see an ant pulled into the airport departures get out in sweat pants. If that's the image he wants to give out, that's entirely on him. The sad part is the only time he looked like he sweats is when he's trying to get in and out of his car. If you don't want to put any effort into it, please don't whine when your pax rate you appropriately, that's all I'm saying.



troothequalstroll said:


> call is distracting & i dont answer important details can be sent by text 99.9% of my 5000 rides get a pre text
> 
> they know im driving theyre most likely not, i can check a text at a stop light see gate code, business name, color hat youre wearing in a quick glance without having to turn down the gangsta rap or funk to hear whatever bs youre about to spew oblivious to the fact im driving a car
> 
> ...


Ummm, you know how many businesses would fail if that was their attitude? Like I said, there are a lot of entitled ants out here.......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> If you watch the video, he ended the ride shortly after she started talking about down rating him. I pointed out the grammatical error because the poster stated that there should be "no reason" to call/answer. If we lived in a perfect world that's fine, but we don't. Like I previously stated, if you don't want to answer your phone when your CUSTOMER calls, that's entirely on you. I start to see why my pax are impressed with me, despite the fact that I don't do anything special.
> 
> I actually got a visual that backs it up. I went to the airport to drop someone off. I see an ant pulled into the airport departures get out in sweat pants. If that's the image he wants to give out, that's entirely on him. The sad part is the only time he looked like he sweats is when he's trying to get in and out of his car. If you don't want to put any effort into it, please don't whine when your pax rate you appropriately, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Okay. We have different viewpoints on this particular scenario, so I'll leave it as agree to disagree. For the record, I answer the phone when possible, but not if it's unsafe or in construction.

Here it's illegal to be on your phone in a construction zone. We have construction all the time, except maybe a month or do in winter.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Okay. We have different viewpoints on this particular scenario, so I'll leave it as agree to disagree. For the record, I answer the phone when possible, but not if it's unsafe or in construction.
> 
> Here it's illegal to be on your phone in a construction zone. We have construction all the time, except maybe a month or do in winter.


Here's an article of where this attitude may ultimately hurt us. The author misses on a few points, like not factoring fuel costs with his rental, but there are other valid points, especially the one where he says it's always a few bad experiences that ruined it for him.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepoi...points-why-i-avoid-ride-hailing-services/amp/


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/lyft-passenger-banned-after-punching-milwaukee-driver


I wonder how that driver got away with posting the video publicly and not getting deactivated.

I recently was assaulted and posted the video to YouTube unpublished and sent the link to Lyft. The rep I spoke with complimented me on uploading the video so it wasn't public and I forget the wording but I got the feeling that publishing the video publicly would be grounds for deactivation.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> And the war between drivers and pax continues unabated. Pax need to understand that the driver is the captain of the vehicle and the pax is merely onboard at the pleasure of the captain.


Yesterday, I ordered a pax out of my vehicle for being passive aggressive and arrogant. I had texted him as to where he was going. He responded with the pickup location. Knowing he was trying to play me, I asked a 2nd time via text, knowing there would be a confrontation at pickup if he didn't reply. He didn't, so I locked the doors and rolled the front window down at arrival: "Where are you going please?" Again, no response. He tries to open the back seat door. Too bad, locked. "Where are you going?" I asked again in a more demanding voice. Knowing he can't proceed until he discloses, he then reveals his destination. Doors unlock and he gets in. Ready to drive, despite his cocky behavior, I ask: "Why did I have to ask you 4 times before you would tell me where you are going? Don't you think I have a right to know where I'm going as a driver?" Unbelievably, he replies: "Actually, you don't." I insisted: "Ok, let's test that theory. Get out of my car!" Shocked, he becomes 2 notches less cocky, and starts trying to backtrack. I wasn't buying the BS: "Nope, you have been passive aggressive from the moment I contacted you. And I don't want you in my car, so GET OUT!" Suddenly, it's dawned on him who is really in charge. He says: "But you work for Uber and they say I don't have to tell you." For the last time, I demand "GET OUT OF MY CAR!" As he finally obeys, I get one last one in: "I don't work for Uber. THEY work for ME! You need to learn that!!!" And off I drove without the arrogant pax. It felt good to take a stand for all of us!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> There SHOULD be no reason to call, but then there should be no reason that functioning adults can't discern the difference between "there" and "they're", and yet here we are. No one's forcing anyone to answer a call, but it's completely the rider's call on whether or not that warrants a rating drop. The ant ending the ride because he wants to artificially keep his rating high is also a lot of crap, yet you don't see any other ants on here speaking to that bit of bs.....


Correcting grammar on a forum!? Lol nerd alert!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Here's an article of where this attitude may ultimately hurt us. The author misses on a few points, like not factoring fuel costs with his rental, but there are other valid points, especially the one where he says it's always a few bad experiences that ruined it for him.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepoi...points-why-i-avoid-ride-hailing-services/amp/


I agree with how shuffling isn't helping our image, nor are the rapey drivers. Look at the other thread about the Lyft driver attempting to kidnap s woman.

But this thread is about how a spoiled woman was mad for someone not answering her call. She had no right to punch the guy. And she clearly has anger issues. I'm leaving it at that.



Jenga said:


> Yesterday, I ordered a pax out of my vehicle for being passive aggressive and arrogant. I had texted him as to where he was going. He responded with the pickup location. Knowing he was trying to play me, I asked a 2nd time via text, knowing there would be a confrontation at pickup if he didn't reply. He didn't, so I locked the doors and rolled the front window down at arrival: "Where are you going please?" Again, no response. He tries to open the back seat door. Too bad, locked. "Where are you going?" I asked again in a more demanding voice. Knowing he can't proceed until he discloses, he then reveals his destination. Doors unlock and he gets in. Ready to drive, despite his cocky behavior, I ask: "Why did I have to ask you 4 times before you would tell me where you are going? Don't you think I have a right to know where I'm going as a driver?" Unbelievably, he replies: "Actually, you don't." I insisted: "Ok, let's test that theory. Get out of my car!" Shocked, he becomes 2 notches less cocky, and starts trying to backtrack. I wasn't buying the BS: "Nope, you have been passive aggressive from the moment I contacted you. And I don't want you in my car, so GET OUT!" Suddenly, it's dawned on him who is really in charge. He says: "But you work for Uber and they say I don't have to tell you." For the last time, I demand "GET OUT OF MY CAR!" As he finally obeys, I get one last one in: "I don't work for Uber. THEY work for ME! You need to learn that!!!" And off I drove without the arrogant pax. It felt good to take a stand for all of us!


Good for you! I've only booted a few who were extremely rude, like the woman cursing. These pax need to know respect goes both ways.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I wonder how that driver got away with posting the video publicly and not getting deactivated.
> 
> I recently was assaulted and posted the video to YouTube unpublished and sent the link to Lyft. The rep I spoke with complimented me on uploading the video so it wasn't public and I forget the wording but I got the feeling that publishing the video publicly would be grounds for deactivation.


Did you report to the police?


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Punch me, I punch back twice as hard. Punch me again I knock you out.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> If you watch the video, he ended the ride shortly after she started talking about down rating him. I pointed out the grammatical error because the poster stated that there should be "no reason" to call/answer. If we lived in a perfect world that's fine, but we don't. Like I previously stated, if you don't want to answer your phone when your CUSTOMER calls, that's entirely on you. I start to see why my pax are impressed with me, despite the fact that I don't do anything special.
> 
> I actually got a visual that backs it up. I went to the airport to drop someone off. I see an ant pulled into the airport departures get out in sweat pants. If that's the image he wants to give out, that's entirely on him. The sad part is the only time he looked like he sweats is when he's trying to get in and out of his car. If you don't want to put any effort into it, please don't whine when your pax rate you appropriately, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> ...


my independent contractor business averages $50 per trip after 5000 rides and after 5 years i succeed as a 1%er while 99% have failed since then

im doing something right
$2-8 rides get $2-8 of service/attitude all 1 starred and request to unmatch with no cash tip

i dont want to share oxygen with that type of human

"businesses" have business hours with phone numbers to call, if you call me while driving to you if its not airport its almost a guaraunteed cancel just cuz i can lol my job is to take legal profitable riders to the airport & make everyone else hate the service period

thats what happens when you spend all day trying to trick me into providing free labor

$65+ xl only rides 40 miles with $10 toll get 5 star service

call it entitled i call it work & i dont do it free, nothing good comes from a pax calling any driver whose driven longer than a week knows this, its nothing but a distraction that endangers my life, risks a ticket... & thats a simple fact, they text me they have $1 a min to answer i will until then theyre only paying for a ride to point b from a at illegal predatory rates not my cell phone minutes that im not reimbursed for using

i made more profit on 1 ride today than uber lyft has made in a decade sans the money laundering on million dollar real estate of course


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> my independent contractor business averages $50 per trip after 5000 rides and after 5 years i succeed as a 1%er while 99% have failed since then
> 
> im doing something right
> $2-8 rides get $2-8 of service/attitude all 1 starred and request to unmatch with no cash tip
> ...


Like I said....



> An _entitlement_ is the right to a particular privilege or benefit, granted by law or custom. You have a legal _entitlement_ to speak to a lawyer if you're ever arrested and put in jail.
> 
> Your entitlement program at work might offer various benefits, or you might receive a medical entitlement once you reach a certain age. These are just basic things you get. More recently, _entitlement_ has taken on a critical sense. *If someone has a sense of entitlement, that means the person believes he deserves certain privileges - and he's arrogant about it. The term "culture of entitlement" suggests that many people now have highly unreasonable expectations about what they are entitled to.*


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

i


TXUbering said:


> Like I said....


im only entitled to a legal wage over costs

you are not entitled to distract me while driving, put me at risk of ticket, get me to violate distracted driving laws, endanger my life and or use my cell phone minutes to tell me youre in a hurry or at a different more difficult location, but it lets me know not to start trip prior to getting there and wait out a cancel fee odds will be better

you said nothing
you have to pay for my cell phone minutrs like you have to pay for the ride, im an independent contractor they are not included, riders who call are a good indicator for any experienced driver to stay frothy and alert as they say, the rider may be trying to run a scam, make a demand, fish for info they have no right to, distract you so another can hit you for a lick.... among other things that involve you breaking distracted driving laws compromising you to real world risks

be gone


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They cant manage a car
> But
> THEY THINK THEY OWN US !
> 
> ...


i hope travis fails in his kitchen endeavors , travis and his no need to tip ideas when he was ceo can go to hell .


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> i
> im only entitled to a legal wage over costs
> 
> you are not entitled to distract me while driving, put me at risk of ticket, get me to violate distracted driving laws, endanger my life and or use my cell phone minutes to tell me youre in a hurry or at a different more difficult location, but it lets me know not to start trip prior to getting there and wait out a cancel fee odds will be better
> ...


Sorry, but I didn't see where Uber told us that we're entitled to a legal wage over costs. I'm sure a lot of ants would be interested in seeing that document. Paying for cell phone minutes is part of the expense of driving. You might as well try to convince me that you're not required to buy oil for your car because that's not "your responsibility".

I actually do work contract work, and I can guarantee you that if my client calls me and I don't answer, bye bye contract work. Like I said, you do you, and I'll do right.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You know what mimicking the ill-mannered pax's behavior sounds like to me? Chil..... I'm sure you get it, I don't expect to change any ant's behavior any more than I expect to change a pax's behavior. Although, we should probably evaluate our own sense of entitlement and how it can translate to a poor experience for everyone.


We don't care, Uber screwed over us enough.



warrior lady said:


> The only mistake he made was telling the paxhole he was contacting Lyft. You don't tell them.. just do it after the ride or during if the situation is bad. This escalated the situation and I bet she might not have punched him if he didn't say he was contacting Lyft. Always de-escalate whenever possible until threat is OUT OF THE CAR!!


Or just shoot the pax, no complaints.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

He should be tramatized and unable to ever drive rideshare for life, or at least until he get the big fat settlement check.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The passenger is lucky that he didn’t go to the police. She would be looking at some serious jail time


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Sorry, but I didn't see where Uber told us that we're entitled to a legal wage over costs. I'm sure a lot of ants would be interested in seeing that document. Paying for cell phone minutes is part of the expense of driving. You might as well try to convince me that you're not required to buy oil for your car because that's not "your responsibility".
> 
> I actually do work contract work, and I can guarantee you that if my client calls me and I don't answer, bye bye contract work. Like I said, you do you, and I'll do right.


the friggen 13th amendment & human rights entitlea you to a legal wage labor laws entitle you to a minimum one

cell phone minutes are not part of drivers expense data is, i dont need minutes to use app, talking on phone while driving is illegal they are literally trying to get you to break the law

i dont care 90+% of contracts arent worth a 5 year olds time, its organized crime if they "fire" me i have a back up account because i know they are criminals & dont care ill be back gaming their system in the time it takes to switch phones & take only the rides i want that others are to desperate or stupid to turn down

im not trying to convince anyone of anything just posting facts i might not respect the dumb & desperate drivers but they do have rights & they gotta eat i suppose

lyft even actually punishes labor for contacting pax lmao but they can call us with no punishment? nah it dont work like that homey so ill dole out their punishment so they hate the company as much as drivers do

do you broham, call me & its instant cancel but thats anyone not going to airport anyway because i no work for free bad experience and wait longer for a future failure who will


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> why do some of us feel that answering a call or a text is beyond the realm of courtesy to our pax?


I always answer. And if there is the slightest hint the PAX isn't happy, I give them some pleasantries and cancel after they hang up. I have no need of angry people in my vehicle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> the friggen 13th amendment & human rights entitlea you to a legal wage labor laws entitle you to a minimum one


Well, that's an imaginative approach.

"Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction."

Is anyone forcing you to drive for U/L ?

No? Gosh, then how can you define it as involuntary?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> And the war between drivers and pax continues unabated. Pax need to understand that the driver is the captain of the vehicle and the pax is merely onboard at the pleasure of the captain.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, that's an imaginative approach.
> 
> "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction."
> 
> ...


coercion & duress is the same as force genius

blank contracts lies deception fraud is the coercion

firing threatning to fire rewarding those who act like employees while punishing those who excercise their independent & human rights to not work for free or $3 an hour is the duress

i didnt define the words

you cant spend all day trying to trick & manipulate dumb & desperate humans into working for free, they might be dumb or desperate but they still have rights

no one is voluntarily driving for $3-4 gross per trip or $4-8 for that matter they have no choice they are being exploited period its a 1970s cab rate and does not cover costs its mathmatically impossible for them to succeed

i can ignore or cancel because i dont care i have a back up account, im not poor, im not starving, im not on the verge of homelessness or missing a rent mortgage payment, dont have a job or schedule, the poor future failure that eventually gets the 90+% of human trafficking attempts i ignore or cancel is being human trafficked

out of 5000 trips ive been human trafficked about 100 times, i screen but cant avoid em all id rather be human trafficked than risk assualting a pax for using an app to rob me, and have 50,000+ screenshots of requests that most would have required free labor which is again human trafficking

they want to call it sharing ill call it human trafficking cuz just 1 ride that doesnt cover my costs that the details were hidden from me was and fits the definition of human trafficking, the contract is in breach & i cant agree to it legally because the terms requiring free labor are illegal

they will work for $3 an hour because its better than zero its illegal, laws exist to stop this but the fbi & labor department, & media all gets bribed with the skim

i would never in my life agree to deliver 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles for $3-4 gross lmao not in high school in 1990 not in grade school in 1985 my mama netted me $2 for delivering trash 150 feet to the curb back then

i would never voluntarily drive for .60 a mile a 1970s cab rate i signed up at over $1.20+ which is still to low but doable, ive been 90+% xl only for 5 years

i dont agree or bind myself to blank contracts, if its less than 10 miles i cancel eat the $2 loss instead of the $2+ dollar loss i realize others arent blessed to be in that position they have diamond status, stars, snacks, and badges to earn, me i only work for a legal wage over my costs & dont appreciate a "company" that attempts to human traffick me 9 out of 10 requests lol like im stupid & cant do math

did you miss all the CRIMES on public record theyve been found guilty of having to pay fines, settlements, shut things down?

not all slavery is whips chains & force ya know or dont you?

eabod


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> coercion & duress is the same as force genius


So freakin' quit driving, then. You don't have to be a genius to figure that out.



troothequalstroll said:


> out of 5000 trips ive been human trafficked about 100 times


Bulls**t.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So freakin' quit driving, then. You don't have to be a genius to figure that out.
> 
> 
> Bulls**t.


nah im not a millionaire & even if i was if i can use an app to make $50+ an hour while i watch squawk box, get up, & have $120+ on 2 rides by the time first take comes on i will

just like poor people use an app to steal from strangers they can

self oreservation baby

i shop at walmart sams club amazon theyve all been convicted of crimes, wells fargo bank of amerrica yup theyre criminals too its public record, apple andriod devices made by slave doh, owned a ford pinto criminals cant escape patronizing evil so like everyone else it works for me police letting em operate its in the app store must be legal lol

not lime i have actual proof they try to human traffic me multiple times a day for years and its on billions of receipts lol

i nose stoopid ill use the ponzi like it uses elderly & immigrants to deliver the garbage i reject

i shouldnt have to quit, i signed up for a part time gig they should have to obey labor laws i actually dont really care about criminals get it how you live but i do draw the line at slavery, human trafficking, stealing robbing tricking grandpa simpson, otto, & apu because you can

thats just me though a 1,%er at uber while 96% fail

if you dont believe me ignore but 4% of us do win & i didnt sign up because i needed a job i relocates to my 4th state to take advantage of the green rush to learn area before i signed paperwork & picked the best location to grab rides from my bed i doubt many can just move to the handful of areas every city has where you can succeed

xl only

evey trip i completed that didnt cover my costs i was human trafficked period i cannot or will not wver agree to work for free the contract is in breach they tricked me by hiding the fare to defraud me into working free

eabod
you quit
ill stand up against evil who human traffic elderly by spreading the teuth when im bired & cant smoke cuz im screening out for my airport rides
im good


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

This all comes down to drivers don't really know who they're picking up, There's been a lot of violence the past few years on Uber/lyft drivers, Until Uber and lyft create a better screening process for pax the same crazy incidents will keep happening..... It's some crazy ass people out here using these platforms.



Illini said:


> Something tells me that even if he answered the phone, this ride wold have ended badly.
> Someone who has the mindset to punch someone because they're mad that the person they called did not answer their phone should not be able to use rideshare.


There's a lot of mentally unstable people out there using ride share.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

charmer37 said:


> This all comes down to drivers don't really know who they're picking up, There's been a lot of violence the past few years on Uber/lyft drivers, Until Uber and lyft create a better screening process for pax the same crazy incidents will keep happening..... It's some crazy ass people out here using these platforms.


It's a dangerous job, and many drivers fail to realize that. Taxi driving is listed in the 10 tip lost dangerous jobs in the US. Yes, there are many unstable people using R/S.

https://www.bankrate.com/finance/personal-finance/10-most-dangerous-jobs-us-1.aspx


----------

